# The Oracle does not work :-(



## bsl (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,

My Sage Oracle comes with errors. The water does not come through the machine. The display shows these messages:

Service Change filter SCAL

Service Change filter CALE

Service Change filter ESCA

Does anyone have an idea of what is wrong?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Esca scal cale

all you are missing is the letter D and it spells descale

you you sure it's not scrolling "descale"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

you need to change the filter and descale..there are instructions in your manual


----------



## bsl (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you mean the water filter ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you have a manual ? Have you read it ?

Page 25 on here refers to the descale error code

http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/media/mediaappearance/15596/BES980UK_IB_A13_LowRes_original.pdf


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you been following the other cleaning procedures too?

go to 1.49 for descale


----------



## bsl (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes of course I have the manual and read in the 

But I have not found these letter combinations SCAL, Cale ESCA.

I took the water filter out and so did it again, nice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would say it means you need to descale


----------



## bsl (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the help


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just never apply to go on the Countdown TV show!


----------

